# Canine Bettas



## Bailmint

Some of you may remember a thread from 2013 where I did "Betta Wolves" [ @IndigoBetta remembers them for sure :wink3: ] - now I'm doing them as anything. Fox/Dog/Wolf/etc. My waiting list will be 3 person long now, as the art takes a while.

Betta Name:
Betta Tail Type:
Betta Gender:
Desired Canine:
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] :
Extra Additions [Accessories?] :

Most recent example of my koi female :


----------



## Bailmint

Whoops, I meant @Indigo Betta


----------



## moodynarwhal

I love your style! It's so awesome! Do you think you could do one of mine, please? Here's a pic:







Betta Name: *Raspberry*
Betta Tail Type: *CT*
Betta Gender: *Male*
Desired Canine: *Fox*
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : *Water*
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : *None

*Is it free? Because I totally understand if you want payment, your drawing is awesome, but I can't afford to pay you, unfortunately.


----------



## Bailmint

@moodynarwhal 

Thanks so much, it's totally free! It should be done tonight


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

I wouldn't mind one! 

Betta Name: Campbell 
Betta Tail Type: Half Moon
Betta Gender: Male 
Desired Canine: Dog
Theme: Earth 
Additions: None 

Can't wait to see it, if you have the time that is!
Sorry the picture is sideways.. I don't know why it is doing that.


----------



## Tourmaline

Oooh, I need one of these for my new boy! 

Betta Name: Duke (not official yet, but it's the most fitting so far) 
Betta Tail Type: Delta
Betta Gender: Male
Desired Canine: Wolf
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Fire
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : He's a dragonscale, could you give him a little accessory or something with a dragon claw or tooth? I think that would be fitting.
View attachment 800834


----------



## Bailmint

@moodynarwhal

For you  Other two are well on their way you guys!


----------



## sabrinah

I would love one for my boy who passed if you can 

Betta Name: Spitfire 
Betta Tail Type: VT
Betta Gender: Male 
Desired Canine: Wolf 
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Fire 
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : none


----------



## Bailmint

@sabrinah Totally! He's so gorgeous


----------



## Bailmint

@MyBabiesHaveScales

All done!


----------



## Bailmint

@Tourmaline

Hope you like it! I have a three-claw necklace on him.


----------



## Bailmint

@sabrinah

All done! I gave him a more cupid type look because that's what he reminded me of...also a bit of a heartbreaker.


----------



## sabrinah

It's perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Thank you! It looks amazing! Cam looks great as a dog


----------



## Tourmaline

Thank you so much! This was perfect for him, he has a puppy-like personality, so it fits.  The three claw necklace was the perfect touch too.


----------



## haley3k1

Dawww I love your art so much! What do you use to create them if ya don't mind me asking? I'd love it if you could do my koi girl. She recently passed away and it'd make a great memorial. Her name was Astrid. She was a halfmoon. I'm obsessed with foxes and use to have a pet fox, so that's my preferred canine. Theme: Definitely a little bit of water seeing as she is a fish, but I'm totally open to your interpretation. I don't have any additions or accessories that I can think of, but feel free to use your imagination if you want.


----------



## RMKelly

:surprise: These look amazing! Can you do one of my Zelda?

Betta Name: Zelda
Betta Tail Type: Crowntail
Betta Gender: Female
Desired Canine: Fox
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : fire
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : Surprise me


----------



## moodynarwhal

@Bailmint It's awesome! I love it so much! Do you mind if I use it as my avatar?


----------



## Bailmint

@moodynarwhal 
Thanks ! I don't mind at all


----------



## Bailmint

I'll get on them all tonight 
@haley3k1 
I use Paint Tool Sai and a Wacom Intuos drawing tablet


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay, I'm glad you're doing these again :smile2:

Do you possibly have a space open? :angel: Would love one of Crystal 

Betta Name: Crystal
Betta Tail Type: Delta
Betta Gender: Male
Desired Canine: English Cocker Spaniel (because I own that type of dog :grin2
Theme: Ice
Extra Additions : Bangles on each foot

Here he is ^_^


----------



## Nova betta

WOW! You have talent! I know you only take 3 requests at a time so if you don't want to do mine that's ok! I just wanted to put it down so I wouldn't forget.

Betta Name: Ponyo
Betta Tail Type: HMPK
Betta Gender: Male
Desired Canine: wolf 
Theme: fire
Extra Additions: He's super feisty and aggressive so if you could somehow portray that in the picture that would be awesome!


----------



## Unicorn fish

If you have any free spaces, do you think you could do my late Corey? 
Betta name: Corey
Betta tail type: VT
Betta gender: Male
Desired canine: wolf
Theme:Air
Extra additions: if possible do you think you could make him looking very proud, or like standing up tall and certain, I'm not really sure how to explain it. xD thanks!


----------



## Bailmint

@haley3k1 All done 

Thanks everyone! I'll get right on them~


----------



## Bailmint

@RMKelly

All done! I added a ton of things, I just couldn't do all blue, I have trouble staying with original designs x_x


----------



## RMKelly

Bailmint said:


> @*RMKelly*
> 
> All done! I added a ton of things, I just couldn't do all blue, I have trouble staying with original designs x_x



Oh my god! I love it! Thanks so much


----------



## Bailmint

@Indigo Betta

All done! I had to redo it 3 times, but it's worth it, your fish is quite the looker! I have an American Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Bailmint

@Nova betta

Ponyo for you~!


----------



## Bailmint

@Unicorn fish


Aaaand the last of tonight's batch


----------



## Nova betta

Thank you so much it's perfect!


----------



## Tourmaline

No more requests? That's surprising, I'd think more people would want these! Would you want to do another one of mine? I got another female, after losing the girl you helped me with, if you remember her. She has me smitten. I usually hang the art people make for me up, but she's yet to be drawn by anyone.
View attachment 801874
View attachment 801882


Betta Name: Meridia
Betta Tail Type: Halfmoon (I think? I'm eh on female fin types) 
Betta Gender: Female
Desired Canine: Fox
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Whichever you think fits her
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : She's very fiesty, she's already bitten me twice. She's so vicious and flare happy for such a tiny thing. Interpret that any way you like if you decide to draw her!


----------



## RMKelly

I was wondering if you could do another one fore me? One of my boys?

Betta Name: Date
Betta Tail Type: CT
Betta Gender: Male
Desired Canine: Dog - Shiba Inu (If possible?)
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Air
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : Anything Japanese since his tank is Japanese themed.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Since Tourmaline had the great idea of having more than one of their bettas done... And Indigo Betta specified a breed.. I'd love to try one of these with my female Journey!

Journey is the fish in my thumbnail/avatar. She's the gold/yellow fish. 

Betta Name: Journey 
Betta Tail Type: VT
Betta Gender: Female 
Desired Canine: Border Collie .. I have two  
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Water
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : Pink or Floral.. Like a pink collar and a flower on her ear or around her feet? Something like that.


----------



## Unicorn fish

Omigod that is amazing!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> @*Indigo Betta*
> 
> All done! I had to redo it 3 times, but it's worth it, your fish is quite the looker! I have an American Cocker Spaniel


Thank you so much, its so pretty :smile2:


----------



## Bailmint

@Tourmaline

Yeah - sometimes it's just a fish's time, sadly they can't live forever. She was quite a beauty!


----------



## Tourmaline

I know, I just wish I could have had her when she was healthy.  I didn't even get to know her before she got sick. 

Thank you for drawing Meridia. I won't ask for anymore, I promise  I'll hang her picture next to Duke's.


----------



## Bailmint

@Tourmaline 

At least you gave her a comfortable passing , one she wouldn't have had within a cup.

And no no it's fine! Ask away


----------



## sabrinah

If you have time I would love another one done! 

Betta name: Spike 
Tail type: double tail. He has a hint of feather tail 
Betta gender: Male
Desired canine: dog. I have a lab/chihuahua/ min pin mix (think small lab with a small head a really deep chest). I could put a picture of my dog if that would help! 
Theme: Fire
Extra additions: can you make him look kinda fierce? He (and my dog) is quite aggressive.


----------



## NiceCrocs

Could I request one of my boy, Ruby Gus? :3

Betta Name: Ruby Gus
Betta Tail Type: doubletail rosepetal
Betta Gender: Male
Desired Canine: Fox
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Fire
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : None


----------



## betta fish lover2323

DO FINNICK PLS IT WOULD MAKE HIM FEEL SO WELCOME CUZ HE IS NEW
Betta Name: fin
Betta Tail Type: halfmoon
Betta Gender:male
Desired Canine: foxy fox fox
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : air
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : a small star beside his name in blue


----------



## Bailmint

Just got my account back from the security breach! Will get them done ASAP.


----------



## haley3k1

Ty! It's so cute :-D


----------



## Bailmint

@RMKelly










@MyBabiesHaveScales

Sadly yours got deleted by accident  I'll redo it when I can.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales

Don't worry about it, no rush


----------



## RMKelly

Bailmint said:


> @*RMKelly*


OMG OMG OMG, I love it so much! Thankies! :kiss:


----------



## JumpingatSundown

Betta Name: Jumper
Betta Tail Type: Veiltail
Betta Gender: Male
Desired Canine: Dog
Theme [fire/water/earth/air] : Air
Extra Additions [Accessories?] : Cloud bracelet on his left front paw [if possible can u make him lay down on a cloud or stand up at least]


----------

